# Shoptemp shipping



## Gengar6 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was about to buy an Acekard 2i but stopped when i saw that the shipping was Express only when the product said Free shipping was available. When will the free shipping option be back up?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 5, 2010)

It's unknown unfortunately.

Currently the shipping options are pretty discriminate, European customers are treated to Xmas Shipping for $8 or Express shipping for $18.50, whilst American customers only have Express Shipping at an increased cost, $24.

If you are an american customer, I suggest buying from realhotstuff.com instead for the time being, they are located in the states and their in-land shipping is apparently pretty fast, even without being express.

It's a shame because I used to be able to recommend Shoptemp, hopefully that will change.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't get it, is this what we're talking about?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 5, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't get it, is this what we're talking about?


When you actually are checking out, it doesn't allow you to choose free shipping. There is only express DHL/etc.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 5, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site is currently full of misinformation because it hasn't be updated to reflect this major changes.
So things like the shipping information page, "Free shipping available", etc, not right.

Edit: I just checked, the more you pay for, the cheaper your shipping options become.
1 x Supercard DStwo: $8 xmas shipping
2 x Supercard DStwo: $6 xmas shipping
3 x Supercard DStwo: $0 xmas shipping


----------



## Gengar6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Alright, thanks. I guess ill order it from RealHotStuff unless the shipping options are fixed on ShopTemp.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 6, 2010)

The shipping is more than I have in store credit, damn. XD


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The shipping is more than I have in store credit, damn. XD



That sucks. When I saw that a 6$ R4 would cost an additional 24$ to ship I thought no F'ing way. I won't be buying from there again unless the free shipping comes back. I just don't think its worth it no matter what I'm buying.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2010)

The shipping is coming back to normal after the Holidays.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 6, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> The shipping is coming back to normal after the Holidays.




Thank God.

Edit: Is that posted some where?


----------

